# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [Servlet action n'est pas disponible] [FAQ]

## JauB

je travaille sur un exemple STRUTS et quand j'essaie d'executer mon application  partir de d'une url alors j'ai le message suivant:
*Servlet action n'est pas disponible*
alors que je crois que j'ai bien suivi les tapes d'un tuto.
est ce que qulqu'une a une ide dans ce sens?
merci d'avance  ::D:

----------


## FreshVic

As tu modif le Web.xml afin d'y ajouter la servlet action de struts ?
Si oui il faut s'assurer que la classe org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet est bien presente dans ton projet !!
Dans WEB-INF/lib tu dois avoir Struts.jar (entre autres mais je pense que la servlet est dans ce jar) !!

----------


## JauB

en fait je n'ai pas modifi mon web.xml mais en faisant une recherche dans le repertoire de tomcat j'ai trouv beaucoup de fichier nomms web.xml mais je ne sais pas lequel je dois modifier et je ne sais mme pas en quoi a consiste cette modification et comment faire ma declaration de ma servlet!!
merci   ::D:

----------


## FreshVic

il s'agit du web.xml de ton projet situ dans WEB-INF/web.xml !!
 voici un exemple de web.xml avec declaration de la servlet struts

----------

